# What to do with unwanted BP Lite gas cylinder?



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance on such matters but I have two empty unwanted BP Lite gas cylinders (I am fitting a Gaslow system to my newly-purchased motorhome). Does one sell-back to a supplier or sell privately? They are in as-new condition.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sell*

You may find someone here wants them for their use. Put them in the Classifieds part.
Or, the supplier can refund the deposit which you were charged when first purchased.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good Idea
But you can only return them if you have the original receipt


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very few hang onto the receipt, so the suppliers get to keep your "deposit" Nice little earner or what ???

I would concur with the previousposter, stick 'em on the classifieds section !! (also try a free ad in the caravan press)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and according to Calor (who I suspect are very similar) you can only get a portion of your original deposit back, with the original paperwork WITHIN THE FIRST 12 MONTHS.

We have recently been bringing back Calor cylinders from France each time we have space in or car as they are taken to the local dechetterie and they can do nothing with them; they cannot scrap them (fire risk), cannot sell them (not allowed to as they cannot be refilled legally in France), and the French gas companies will not accept them as they differ from French ones!

So we brought some back and were told by Calor that such a thing is great as they are now back in service!

So if you are ever in need of one and happen to be near a French dechetterie (tip + recycling centre), drop in and ask!

I suspect Calor Lite will trun up there soon!

Dave
(I know it is slightly/somewhat off topic but it is related........ and the first part is fact!)


----------

